# What I miss most



## Vageta (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok it's been a little over 2 months since Ive been broken up with my ex girlfriend of 3 1/2 years. I must admit, the thing I miss the most is all of the hugging and kissing.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

I am contributing to this thread.

*makes out with Paquito*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Pointless thread is pointless.

I'm starting to think he's doing it on purpose.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Once again, everything comes back to me and my undeniable sex appeal.

*pushes Sassy into against the mattress wall*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh....oh Paquito.... I've missed your tender caress....


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

*pulls out video camera*

Is it real? Is it experimentation? Is it for attention? 

WHO CARES!!


----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Pointless thread is pointless.
> 
> I'm starting to think he's doing it on purpose.



If you'd be an atheist, you'd be less rude to other people - i'm sure! 

Poor Vageta . I miss hugging and kissing too. Last real hugging was in January .


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 17, 2010)

**cooks the popcorn for the interested audience**


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> If you'd be an atheist, you'd be less rude to other people - i'm sure!



Wtf... I'm trying to nibble Paquito's ear....it's really distracting when people crack out _teh stupidz_


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Make sure to buy your own copy of "Sassy Squeals for Salsa," our paysite video debut.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> If you'd be an atheist, you'd be less rude to other people - i'm sure!
> 
> Poor Vageta . I miss hugging and kissing too. Last real hugging was in January .



....*raises hand*

Um..question. What was that exactly; and, where the FUCK does religion come into this?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Make sure to buy your own copy of "Sassy Squeals for Salsa," our paysite video debut.



Available at "Sasspaqs.net"

Here's a freebie.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

My tan looks fantastic.


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahha


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Available at "Sasspaqs.net"
> 
> Here's a freebie.



Wow. Acute Onset Reverse Vitiligo?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> If you'd be an atheist, you'd be less rude to other people - i'm sure!



Maybe if you were less stupid you would be less stupid.


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

omg, he has donuts AND donut hoes.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

Why the fuck are they wasting all of those donuts?


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

Also, I'm leaving that typo as it is, because it is fucking hilarious.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> omg, he has donuts AND donut hoes.



Donuts ain't shit but hoes and rings.

Yeah, I know. It's bad.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ....*raises hand*
> 
> Um..question. What was that exactly; and, where the FUCK does religion come into this?



I agree. Religious asshats (the super-fundamantalists) are way too stupid to use Ronin-style wit and tomfoolery. And atheist asshats are just wittier awful people. The common denominator: they're all asshats as people!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

I literally just started sobbing out loud due to donut-loss.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I agree. Religious asshats (the super-fundamantalists) are way too stupid to use Ronin-style wit and tomfoolery. And atheist asshats are just wittier awful people. The common denominator: they're all asshats as people!



I'm sweet on you, Will :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I literally just started sobbing out loud due to donut-loss.



No, the first half involves Sassy eating all of them off my naked body.

None will go to waste.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> No, the first half involves Sassy eating all of them off my naked body.
> 
> None will go to waste.



Gosh dammit. I read that, and two words flew through my head before I could stop them.

Ring. Toss.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Gosh dammit. I read that, and two words flew through my head before I could stop them.
> 
> Ring. Toss.



If Paquitos dick is small enough to throw donuts onto then we can assume Paquito has a small dick.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Gosh dammit. I read that, and two words flew through my head before I could stop them.
> 
> Ring. Toss.



This is why you're the director.

*applause*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Ok it's been a little over 2 months since Ive been broken up with my ex girlfriend of 3 1/2 years. I must admit, the thing I miss the most is all of the hugging and kissing.



There's someone coming to this board because he's sad, and then he's welcomed with "this thread is pointless".
Further more, it seems to me that everybody uses this thread now for his own amusement...

But im not a native speaker, so i get things wrong on this board. Too many ironic things i dont get...

And that religious thing came to my mind because of i read that ronin is a believer and i was missing the part of "grace of charity".


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> There's someone coming to this board because he's sad, and then he's welcomed with "this thread is pointless".
> Further more, it seems to me that everybody uses this thread now for his own amusement...
> 
> But im not a native speaker, so i get things wrong on this board. Too many ironic things i dont get...
> ...




There's a "What are you unhappy about" thread on the SAME FUCKING PAGE.

Not every thing that comes to your mind should be said, just sayin'.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

We have a confessions thread, an unhappy thread, and a "what's making you sad today?" thread. His content isn't meaningless, but creating a new thread is.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We have a confessions thread, an unhappy thread, and a "what's making you sad today?" thread. His content isn't meaningless, but creating a new thread is.



Exactly. Thus, pointless THREAD is pointless.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Exactly. Thus, pointless THREAD is pointless.



It's not a pointless thread.....now.

*strokes Paquito's hair*


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's not a pointless thread.....now.
> 
> *strokes Paquito's hair*



You just can't keep your hands off me, can you?


LOVE IT.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's not a pointless thread.....now.
> 
> *strokes Paquito's hair*



Oh, I like that, keep that up.

Now, Paquito, look Sassy deeply in the eyes.

Now, both of you, at the camera. You have a secret, you have a sexy secret that only you and the camera know.


----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We have a confessions thread, an unhappy thread, and a "what's making you sad today?" thread. His content isn't meaningless, but creating a new thread is.



And sometimes there's a guy who needs support in love things.
Im sure, it wont be recognized in these "unhappy, sad today" threads as it would/should be in a separate thread.

Anyway this thread has his eligibility as any other threads here like:

Jung and Myers-Briggs Personality Test
NaNoWriMo
What's your go-to drunk song?
:doh:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Too bad we couldn't have put it in the Colors and Belly thread, eh?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> And sometimes there's a guy who needs support in love things.
> Im sure, it wont be recognized in these "unhappy, sad today" threads as it would/should be in a separate thread.
> 
> Anyway this thread has his eligibility as any other threads here like:
> ...



Thanks Mischel.

Those threads spurred conversations about things that as far as I'm aware hadn't been discussed for months.

Compare it to a thread with a statement that pretty much illicits no conversation, with a sentiment that has been covered by the user in other threads already (as well as by myriad users across this site).

Simply reading the forum would easily show a conversation where the user might be able to get more information or sympathy.

ANYWAY.

*starts to rub butter over self*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> And sometimes there's a guy who needs support in love things.
> Im sure, it wont be recognized in these "unhappy, sad today" threads as it would/should be in a separate thread.
> 
> Anyway this thread has his eligibility as any other threads here like:
> ...



So, create threads willy-nilly to be all emo and attention whore? There was NOWHERE to go with this thread beyond his post other than people saying "ME TOO!". Those other threads asked legitimate questions that wouldn't be filled with endless me-too-isms.

(I.E. What sassy posted ten second earlier than me.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Everybody just shut up!

ROLL CAMERA!!!

(I'll take three copies, autographed, please)


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Everybody just shut up!
> 
> ROLL CAMERA!!!
> 
> (I'll take three copies, autographed, please)



HEY. I say that!

GET OFF MY SET. Your copies will be in the mail. Thank you for your patronage


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Everybody just shut up!
> 
> ROLL CAMERA!!!
> 
> (I'll take three copies, autographed, please)



Would you like a shout out on the next one?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Would you like a shout out on the next one?



Give a wink and a nod whilst balls deep


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not going anywhere. I'm the quality control inspector. Your permits, please?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Would you like a shout out on the next one?


Turn your head over your shoulder and blow me a kiss. That will be our secret signal.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm not going anywhere. I'm the quality control inspector. Your permits, please?



Gosh dammit, the things a guerrilla filmmaker has to put up with.


EVERYBODY RUN!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm not going anywhere. I'm the quality control inspector. Your permits, please?



*thuds his junk on the table*

Does this pass inspection?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *thuds his junk on the table*
> 
> Does this pass inspection?


Looks good to me <has he had his shots?>


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *thuds his junk on the table*
> 
> Does this pass inspection?



I love it that your junk is so big that it actually...."thuds"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Looks good to me <has he had his shots?>



I'm going to have to refer you to my agent for that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm going to have to refer you to my agent for that.


<scans him for a microchip> OKAY WHO LET THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER ON THE SET???


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

It's ok, I'm used to donkey shows.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm going to have to refer you to my agent for that.



Do I have to do _everything_ around here?!

I may be guerrilla, but I run a clean ship. Rabies, scabies, full workup. It's even got a little flea collar.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> It's even got a little flea collar.



What, this? You told me it was a gift for 2 weeks work?!

Right. I'm totally calling my agent.

*pulls out a bright pink cellphone*


----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Too bad we couldn't have put it in the Colors and Belly thread, eh?



I'm sorry that my thread title misses these "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". :doh:

Well, i give up. This thread now belongs to those who do respond to threads where legitimate questions are asked and these aren't filled with endless me-too-isms.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> What, this? You told me it was a gift for 2 weeks work?!
> 
> Right. I'm totally calling my agent.
> 
> *pulls out a bright pink cellphone*



Go ahead. What's he gonna do? I _made_ you. Without me, there is *no* video evidence. 

I really hope I get to director rage someday.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Literally, I have NO idea what you're talking about.

@ mischel


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Go ahead. What's he gonna do? I _made_ you. Without me, there is *no* video evidence.
> 
> I really hope I get to director rage someday.



Talk to the chubby hand mister!

And where's my bathrobe? If we're interrupting filming for more than 5 minutes at a time, I need to cover up. My nips aren't made for this kind of weather.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Talk to the chubby hand mister!
> 
> And where's my bathrobe? If we're interrupting filming for more than 5 minutes at a time, I need to cover up. My nips aren't made for this kind of weather.



Let me protect your nips... with my mouth...


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Talk to the chubby hand mister!
> 
> And where's my bathrobe? If we're interrupting filming for more than 5 minutes at a time, I need to cover up. My nips aren't made for this kind of weather.


You don't get a robe until you put your patent leather stilettos and pony butt-plug on/in--so get snappin'.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Let me protect your nips... with my mouth...



Where's the camcorder? This should totally make the "Making of" Documentary.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Let me protect your nips... with my mouth...



Behind the scenes featurette, alllllright.

(WTF...the second time in the same thread!!)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You don't get a robe until you put your patent leather stilettos and pony butt-plug on/in--so get snappin'.



I'm really going to have to re read my contract.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Did Ronin say strap-in or strap-on?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Did Ronin say strap-in or strap-on?



Both. If you'll follow me, we'll get started on the Sex-Swing Strap-on Seduction Scene (fear my alliteration)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Both. If you'll follow me, we'll get started on the Sex-Swing Strap-on Seduction Scene (fear my alliteration)



I'll be in my trailer. I'm not filming any more until I can have a chat with my agent at Bionic Talent Services.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

I guess I'll just practice until the diva is ready.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I guess I'll just practice until the diva is ready.



You work yourself too hard.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'll be in my trailer. I'm not filming any more until I can have a chat with my agent at Bionic Talent Services.



*rubs temples*

Get Eggs on the phone. NOW. Fucking prima donna won't even take a rubber dick up the ass on camera without his agent holding his hand.

I can't work in these conditions.

(I feel like I'm the demon spawn of Orson Welles and Ari Gold in this thread)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Illegal aliens...oh...excuse...undocumented workers....<you get what you pay for>


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Trailers are like....one of the BEST perks of the job. Nothing quite like having a hot shower halfway through the working day.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Trailers are like....one of the BEST perks of the job. Nothing quite like having a hot shower halfway through the working day.


Yeah nothing like having a trailer shower stall the size of a toaster oven.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Illegal aliens...oh...excuse...undocumented workers....<you get what you pay for>



Why do you think I work so hard? You only get that lucky Home Depot pick-up once in a lifetime.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah nothing like having a trailer shower stall the size of a toaster oven.



You're not going to spoil this for me. *Squeezes in*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Why do you think I work so hard? You only get that lucky Home Depot pick-up once in a lifetime.



Listen. Go talk some sense into Sassy. If you do, I promise I'll go pick up more of your family to work as crew.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Why do you think I work so hard? You only get that lucky Home Depot pick-up once in a lifetime.


With me, baby, you'd only have to dust 'around' not 'under'.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 17, 2010)

*sigh*........


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

*peers through a hole in the fence*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

*tapes up the hole in the fence*

Cast and Crew only!


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

*stamps feet in place and huffs*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> *stamps feet in place and huffs*



Any good at massages?


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

Depends. What kind of massages?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

The Sensual kind. I need to relax between takes.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> Depends. What kind of massages?



We are looking for a fluffer.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> We are looking for a fluffer.



Shh! Not so direct!


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> We are looking for a fluffer.



O no. Mister Superman, he no is here.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Shh! Not so direct!



Sir, I couldn't be director.

Anyone that wishes to slap me for that. Feel free.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> O no. Mister Superman, he no is here.



LOL. I need me one of those.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> *peers through a hole in the fence*



Look, I've got a sickly grandmother, a mom in the lower rungs of a drug cartel, 6 younger siblings, and probably 12 children littered throughout the homeland. I have no time for these freebies.

Now, on to more serious topics. Where the HELL is my strap-on?


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Look, I've got a sickly grandmother, a mom in the lower rungs of a drug cartel, 6 younger siblings, and probably 12 children littered throughout the homeland. I have no time for these freebies.
> 
> Now, on to more serious topics. Where the HELL is my strap-on?



*Flees, giggling, strap-on flopping about in her hand*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Look, I've got a sickly grandmother, a mom in the lower rungs of a drug cartel, 6 younger siblings, and probably 12 children littered throughout the homeland. I have no time for these freebies.
> 
> Now, on to more serious topics. Where the HELL is my strap-on?



And that list isn't even including the truckload I just brought in for him getting Sassy back on track.

*pulls out metal briefcase*

Your strap-on, sir.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> *Flees, giggling, strap-on flopping about in her hand*



Looks like I'm going bareback again.

*sigh*
*secretly happy with it*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> *Flees, giggling, strap-on flopping about in her hand*



The case! It's empty!

How did she break it open?

Get some of Paq's family on security, NOW.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

It's ok, two of my cousins were also in the briefcase. They're on it.


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> The case! It's empty!
> 
> How did she break it open?
> 
> Get some of Paq's family on security, NOW.



*Looks behind her, sees 12 small children in pursuit, begins running out of real fear*


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> *Flees, giggling, strap-on flopping about in her hand*



BTW this is such an incredible mental image. Seriously.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Right. Are we going to get this show on the road? 

*removes robe*

Can we skip to the School scene while La Familia sorts Esther out?


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> BTW this is such an incredible mental image. Seriously.



I run relay races. You know, with batons. I'm really good at that kind of thing.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Right. Are we going to get this show on the road?
> 
> *removes robe*
> 
> Can we skip to the School scene while La Familia sorts Esther out?



Right. So who's wearing the schoolgirl outfit?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Right. So who's wearing the schoolgirl outfit?



I call dibs. Sooooo many dibs.

"Señor Sassy, I am not really understanding ingles. Necesito an oral examen, no?"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I call dibs. Sooooo many dibs.



I guess that means I'm the school master? Again? Sheesh.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I call dibs. Sooooo many dibs.



Ok, so professor Sasquatch, whenever you're ready.

And


ACTION.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Ok, so professor Sasquatch, whenever you're ready.
> 
> And
> 
> ...



Well, yeah. That's the whole point, isn't it?

Where's the cane got to?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

Did someone call for me? How's my little diva doin'?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Did someone call for me? How's my little diva doin'?



He's fine. It's kinda hard to film a movie when the diva starlet's constantly calling for his impossible to find agent, but, as you can see, he's coming along.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> he's coming



You don't have to take his word for it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

I said take it slow, but OH NO. Paquito has to take it to the races.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I said take it slow, but OH NO. Paquito has to take it to the races.



*throws a bottle of lube into the scene*

Wah.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh God NOT ON THE WALL NOT ON THE WALL!!! THE CEILING NOW????

<someone call the EPA>

<why is it glowing?>


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Can I make suggestions for the next fluffer we hire?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> >
> 
> <why is it glowing?>



*Shuts off the blacklights*

Better?




Sasquatch! said:


> Can I make suggestions for the next fluffer we hire?




Sure, if you're ok with her fees coming out of your pay.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> *Shuts off the blacklights*
> 
> Better?
> 
> ...


I'll let you know once I sanitize my goggles.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Can I make suggestions for the next fluffer we hire?



Got it. And we've got her partner, the meatball man.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

It's damn sure not coming out of my pay. You with your fancy trailers and agents and noodle-clad women. I'm a simple man. A really sticky, simple man.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Got it. And we've got her partner, the meatball man.



Excellent. Can we work this into the next contract?

Oh and I could swear I was going to get novelty rubber ducks in my orifices, not sex toys.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

meh
.............


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> YARN? That's spaghetti, Fernando.



IT SAYS NOODLE, DAMNIT

Too many cooks, not enough room to have sex in the kitchen.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> IT SAYS NOODLE, DAMNIT
> 
> Too many cooks, not enough room to have sex in the kitchen.



I'm sure we wrapped that one already. Unless the editing room need more?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't make me go Orson Welles/Ari Gold again.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm sure we wrapped that one already. Unless the editing room need more?



No, the ladle broke halfway. I think we have to redo the whole scene.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> IT SAYS NOODLE, DAMNIT
> 
> Too many cooks, not enough room to have sex in the kitchen.


IT SAID YARN FIRST! <and may I remind you that I'm an OSHA representative and henceforth and herewith you shall refer to me as ma'am? <I accept bribes>


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL I thought she was wrapped in network cables


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> IT SAID YARN FIRST! <and may I remind you that I'm an OSHA representative and henceforth and herewith you shall refer to me as ma'am? <I accept bribes>



I swear there's going to be nothing left of my paycheck when this is done.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2010)

what do I miss the most . . . I think I miss poprocks.

Wait . . . we're shootin' porn. 

POPROCKS IN PACO'S ASS!!!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what do I miss the most . . . I think I miss poprocks.



Look, unless this is your way of offering a South of the Border Double Team, just go stand off to the side with Esther. 

And Esther, I like the way you bedazzled my strap on. Adds a bit of flair.


ETA: Much better, amigo. Much better.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

For a $10 a month subscription, FFAs can watch me convince Paquito poprocks are suppositories.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

It's a good thing my ass is so incredible. All the trauma would have destroyed a lower mortal.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good Gravy! Hide the Children


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> For a $10 a month subscription, FFAs can watch me convince Paquito poprocks are suppositories.


How many months is that supposed to take? 

You need to go Pay-Per-View....


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what do I miss the most . . . I think I miss poprocks.
> 
> Wait . . . we're shootin' porn.
> 
> POPROCKS IN PACO'S ASS!!!



I like where this is going. Go with it. Keep rolling.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> How many months is that supposed to take?
> 
> You need to go Pay-Per-View....



OK. You're totally my financial advisor.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> OK. You're totally my financial advisor.


I gotcher back, honeybunch. Now look pretty for the camera and flash those dimples.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

*walks onto set*

Yeah, I have 150 assorted pizzas for a Mr.....Righteous Thighs?

....this is not the most shocking thing I've delivered to.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't tell if you're a real pizza delivery boy, or if this is part of the story.

Luckily I answer the same way: open the door nude, smear pizza sauce all over my face and body, and have the delivery boy lick it all off.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I can't tell if you're a real pizza delivery boy, or if this is part of the story.
> 
> Luckily I answer the same way: open the door nude, smear pizza sauce all over my face and body, and have the delivery boy lick it all off.



This is also not the worst I've done for a tip.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 17, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> *walks onto set*
> 
> Yeah, I have 150 assorted pizzas for a Mr.....Righteous Thighs?
> 
> ....this is not the most shocking thing I've delivered to.


 


Paquito said:


> I can't tell if you're a real pizza delivery boy, or if this is part of the story.
> 
> Luckily I answer the same way: open the door nude, smear pizza sauce all over my face and body, and have the delivery boy lick it all off.


 
And SUBCRIBES!


----------

